
Space - ca98am79
https://blog.space.storage/posts/Introducing-Space
======
bartvk
Really curious about this. I've been following the stories posted here on Deno
and IPFS, but I don't want to spend the time setting everything up. If this is
really a next-next-finish type of installation, I'd be very much up for it.

